# composition of ADA, Eco-Complete, Fluval, etc



## rlove250 (Apr 29, 2010)

I've moved my focus from my plated tank to my Dart frog tank and there is allot of talk there of making your own clay based soils. Many of these soils look like the more perfered soils in the aquarium hobby.

Is anyone here aware of the compositions of and making of the substrate used in an aquarium. 

Much of the DIY substrate for my terrainum is clay based and would turn to mush in an aquarium. This makes me wonder how is aquarium substrate good for plants if it holds it structure so well?


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

one of the main component of those substrate is leonardite. It is 'young coal' and gives off humic and fulvic acid. Help aids with root development and nutrients uptake.

The readily available leonardite I can find is black diamond, by General hydroponic.

Next part is the microbes/bacteria of the substrate they are loaded with. Problem is, aquarium company don't tell you what exactly the microbes/bacteria they used. the company that makes terrestrial fertilizer do disclose a little more information on the strain of bacteria/microbes they used in their line of biological inoculation.

With plants, roots use oxygen 24/7. having the non packing porous substrate helps with plants uptake of oxygen and nutrients.


----------



## rlove250 (Apr 29, 2010)

Good points. A problem with the current DIY terestrial substrate appears to be that plants don't grow as well. I would assume that the addition of fluvic or humic acid would benifit the plants. I have found humic acid as a body building supliment. I'm not sure if it's the same stuff you get from the hydroponic shops.

Your point about having the substrate already loaded with microbes, etc. is a good point. If they are not compatable with the terranium then it's a waste. Many of the microbes used in terraniums seem to be added in after the fact. Usualy micro fauna of bugs and types of mushrooms.


----------

